# Even more deleted footage of old Zootopia



## Bloodhowl (Jun 1, 2016)

and concept art


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Jun 1, 2016)

Seeing the deleted "collars" concept, I'm a little glad it got the axe.
Wouldn't have been a good movie, too lugubrious (god, I love that word!)


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Jun 5, 2016)

Clearly someone at Disney was a fan of Duke Nukem 3D.
Those "Razorback" swat dudes are dead ringers for the Pig Cops from Duke3D


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Jun 8, 2016)

Interestingly, one of the Gerbil dudebros that was "deleted" from the movie when the collars story was retooled made it to the cover of the Blu-Ray.
He's doing a yoga pose between Yaxx and Judy on the lower-left part of the cover.
EDIT
Actually, they're on the lower-right corner of the bigger DVD display (the one with the photo-op)


----------

